# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Αρτοπαρασκευαστής Silvercrest (lidl) SBB 850 EDS A1 σφάλμα Ε01

## GeorgeZ

Τον έχω από το 2012 και εδώ και λίγο καιρό μου βγάζει σφάλμα E01 περίπου 10 λεπτά πριν το τέλος του ψησίματος.  Το βγάζω κάπου 15 λεπτά από την πρίζα και το ξαναβάζω και τελειώνει το πρόγραμμα.
Το σφάλμα Ε01 είναι υψηλή θερμοκρασία φούρνου (και το Ε00 είναι πολύ χαμηλή θερμοκρασία).

Υποθέτω το πρόβλημα είναι στο θερμίστορ (γυάλινο μοιάζει με δίοδο 1N4148 ) αλλά δεν ξέρω στοιχεία για να το αντικαταστήσω.

Επίσης με την ευκαιρία έριξα μια ματιά στην πλακέτα του και βλέπω μια αντίσταση καμένη (R45).  Η οποία είναι πάνω στο κύκλωμα του μοτέρ (στο A2 του triac BT137-600).  Στο ζύμωμα βέβαια δεν έχει κάποιο θέμα.
Να είναι "101" αυτό που βλέπω (δηλ. 100Ohm);

SBB850 R45.jpg

----------


## gep58

Ναι 101 είναι 100Ω γι αυτή την κωδικοποίηση. Το μεσαίο ψηφίο μπορεί να πάρει τις τιμές 0, 2, 5 ή 8 δηλ 100Ω, 120Ω, 150Ω ή 180Ω. Αρχικά έλεγξε αν μετράει κάποια τιμή με το ωμόμετρο.

----------


## GeorgeZ

Η αντίσταση είναι κομμένη αλλά βρήκα μια φώτο από το δίκτυο που δείχνει καθαρά ότι είναι 100Ohm.  Οπότε πάει αυτό.  Περίεργο όμως α. που κάηκε β. που το ζύμωμα είναι χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Τώρα μένει να βρω το θερμίστορ.

----------


## GeorgeZ

Έκανα μερικές δοκιμές και παρατήρησα ότι ενδεχομένως το πρόβλημα να είναι στην πλακέτα με την οθόνη.  Με αυτή τη πλακέτα έξω από το κέλυφος της συσκευής δούλεψε χωρίς πρόβλημα όλο το πρόγραμμα.
Άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές και ξαναδοκίμασα αλλά δεν άλλαξε η συμπεριφορά-  οπότε πάει για την ανακύκλωση.

----------

